# Duck Pond



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Anybody been to Duck Pond on Eglin Reservation lately? If so, how's the grass in the lake? I've heard the grass grows quite a bit in that place and wanted some info. Thanks...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## AV8TR (Feb 7, 2008)

I haven't been so far this year but the grass and plants are usually pretty bad. It's such a pain that I don't fish there much. If you go, stop and try Crain pond for few minutes on your way out there. There's a few good ones in there.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Went to Duck Pond today. Couldn't get my boat in the water--the concrete boat ramp had mud caked uptoo deep to launch the boat. I backed in and wheels spinning, almost didn't get it out. 

I fished the bank (little dock) and saw a bunch of huge bass, but they were skiddish. Every time I through a bait in they took off. It looks like that place has a bunch of fish in it, but the weeds are terrible. They water is covered in weeds, thick bushes of it. 

NJD:usaflag


----------



## pringlecan (Jan 21, 2009)

there's plenty of critters in the grass for them to eat. the water is crystal clear so they can definitely see you standing there.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

> *pringlecan (4/5/2009)*there's plenty of critters in the grass for them to eat. the water is crystal clear so they can definitely see you standing there.


I 2nd that. When I fished it from a boat a would drop a worm between the huge plants in any hole i could find and work it.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

hey just a question do you guys know if it is legal to hunt ducks on this pond


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

> *ShaneLane (4/5/2009)*hey just a question do you guys know if it is legal to hunt ducks on this pond


I would highly doubt it. Its a public fishing pond and fairly close to a main road.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

do you know of anyplace that has a map


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

> *ShaneLane (4/5/2009)*do you know of anyplace that has a map


Jackson Guard has a real good map of the entire reservation.


----------

